# 11w scan skull theory? UPDATE REVEAL!



## Emsabub

Hi all!

Just wondered if anyone might have any idea what the shape of this little ones skull might point towards? Im useless at the nub theory though!

[URL=https://s557.photobucket.com/user/Emsabub/media/F0A58D9E-6098-4C15-B234-837008F65EBA_zpskmskedjs.jpeg.html][IMG]https://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss16/Emsabub/F0A58D9E-6098-4C15-B234-837008F65EBA_zpskmskedjs.jpeg[/URL]


----------



## phantomfaery1

I'm thinking boy


----------



## caleblake

I think boy too x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## tdog

I'm normally pretty good with the skull theory biys have more rounded head with bigger foreheads and girls have more jaw and bit of a forehead, I done a hell of a lot of research on this while preg with my last lol, I think your having a boy xx


----------



## missielibra

I guess I'll be the odd woman out, haha. I'm saying girl.


----------



## Emsabub

Thank you everyone! It looks a bit similar to my daughters scan and I was only 10 weeks with her at that point. I will come back & update in a couple of months when I know! &#128525;


----------



## ClairAye

missielibra said:



> I guess I'll be the odd woman out, haha. I'm saying girl.

I'm saying girl too! It's just so different to my DS at 11 weeks so that is my theory this time. :haha:


----------



## Emsabub

Clair youve piqued my curiosity! What did your DS look like on your scan?


----------



## missielibra

ClairAye said:


> missielibra said:
> 
> 
> I guess I'll be the odd woman out, haha. I'm saying girl.
> 
> I'm saying girl too! It's just so different to my DS at 11 weeks so that is my theory this time. :haha:Click to expand...

Haha, that's exactly it! My little boy's echo is my icon, and I find it much different than mine! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## 221alexandra

boy


----------



## Emsabub

Can I ask where youre all looking at for the nub? All I see is a leg &#129300;


----------



## Megsw1

Boy x


----------



## Emsabub

To update you all, its a little girl!


----------



## ClairAye

Congrats! :D Also, yay I was right! :haha:


----------



## Emsabub

Thank you! And you were! 
Even with my instinct I still started to wonder since so many people say boy, but so happy!


----------

